# Shooting a handful of prom pics.  tips?



## kellylindseyphotography (May 12, 2008)

My son's aunt, who lives downstairs from me, is going to her prom on Friday.  She's going w/ like 4 or 5 couples.  Her mom asked me if I would be home to shoot some pics for her.  I said fine.  

I figure, I'll also shoot for the couples too.  Then put them up on my website and give them my business card and if they want to buy them, then they can buy them from my site.

I don't really need any tips for shooting them, but rather on how much to charge.  Since I won't be charging a "sitting fee", I need to adjust my a la carte price accordingly.  What's typical for 8x10, 5x7 and wallet size?


----------



## itsanaddiction (May 12, 2008)

Don't charge too much...I know that sucks but they don't have money as it is! Maybe ask your son's aunt how much she would be willing to pay...ask her mom as well...then go somewhere in the middle. Maybe suggest that noone else take pictures there so that you can sell them. I know for my prom we had 12 cameras for 6 couples and all of the parents there and it was a mess trying to get everyone to look in the same direction!


----------



## itsanaddiction (May 12, 2008)

Also, who do you use to print? We're starting our business and are unsure who to use and how much to charge!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 13, 2008)

I was thinking $15.00 for an 8x10?  
since I'm not doing a sitting fee, that seems reasonable, no?


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 13, 2008)

That seems pretty cheap to me, Kelly. With a sitting fee I charge $25 for an 8x10 and I've been told I'm on the low side. Could you put together a package for them? I do an 8x10, a 5x7, two 4x6s and eight wallets for $40.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 13, 2008)

thanks Lacey.  I'll consider that, for sure.


----------

